# Sediment in my Bottles...what to do



## mr_mustafabeast (Oct 28, 2012)

I have had my strawberry wine in the bottles since july of this year and I pulled one out the other day and there was sediment in the bottom of the bottle. I racked it like three times before I bottled it and I thought it was good.. I didn't use fining solution. What should I do?


----------



## mr_mustafabeast (Oct 28, 2012)

I was thinking that i could possibly rack the wine from each bottle but I just wanted to get a few more opinions before I done this.


----------



## dralarms (Oct 28, 2012)

I'd pour it off one bottle at a time. This is my first year and I have the same problem, I guess getting in too much of a hurry.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 28, 2012)

Don't feel bad. I did a Catawba/Fredonia blend that was properly racked, aged, cold stabilized and filtered with a .45 microm cartridge before bottling. We're talking about 20 gallons. Three weeks after bottling I notice sediment from the darn Fredonia even after all of that. Today, I opened every bottle and dumped them back into carboys with added meta. I'll let sit for a few more months and see what happens.


----------



## shoelesst (Oct 28, 2012)

Buy this and stop worrying.


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000U85UGG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## wvbrewer (Oct 28, 2012)

It does happen..I did a apple like RunningWolf did. We went thought all the steps and still had sediment in the bottles. It is your wine if it doesn't bother you enjoy it anyway.

Dave


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Oct 29, 2012)

Strawberry always drops a lot of settlings out. Unless you are filtering bottling before a year you will get dust on bottom. sometimes even then. After you have been making wine for a while you will develop patience and wait longer to do bottling and drinking. No worries pour careful and leave the bottom for the wine gods


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Oct 29, 2012)

BTW I have a carboy with last year strawberries setting on the counter that I was going to rack tomorrow and it has settlings on bottom


----------



## andy123 (Oct 29, 2012)

Pour slowly. My last strawberry was rushed and did the same. It is better to filter whites.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 29, 2012)

shoelesst said:


> Buy this and stop worrying.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wine-Pourer-with-Built-in-Filter/dp/B000U85UGG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351479795&sr=8-1&keywords=Wine+filter


 
Thats ok if the wine is only for you and if that was the case I would leave it alone. But I donate wine for benefits and also give a lot away to friends. I would be heart sickened knowing i gave away a bottle like that and people saying did you see the bottle I got from him.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 29, 2012)

Like the other said. It is normal. This is a main reason why they invented decanters. Just pour slowly and carefully.


----------



## almargita (Oct 29, 2012)

Somehow I had the same problem also. Thought mine was perfectly clear & then opened a bottle & found some sediment & crystals. As other have said , doesn't matter if only for yourself but I want mine to be perfect as it can. Did likre Runningwolf, opened all the bottles, put back into carboys, let sit & filtered then re-bottled. All if cost was time & additional corks. Cheap price as to have something that tastes & also looks good.........

Al


----------



## olusteebus (Oct 29, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Thats ok if the wine is only for you and if that was the case I would leave it alone. But I donate wine for benefits and also give a lot away to friends. I would be heart sickened knowing i gave away a bottle like that and people saying did you see the bottle I got from him.



Everybody should have some old underwear they could pour it through!


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Oct 30, 2012)

Eh, it's extra flavor.  You will probably have more problems trying to get it out now. We had this same issue on a much bigger scale.


----------



## Tom_S (Oct 31, 2012)

I think it's probably happened to all of us at one time or another. I think that's why I tend to bulk age for 6 months to a year before filtering & bottling now. But even after filtering I can hold a bottle up to the light and still see tiny particles in the wine some times.

I understand that in Europe it's not unusual to buy wines with large amounts of sediment in the bottom of the bottles, not to mention even grape seeds.


----------



## byrondahl (Nov 2, 2012)

Did you cold stabilize the wine prior to bottling? Cold be tartrate crystals that form when the wine is chilled. If you cold stabilize at 32 degrees for three weeks, the tartrates settle out and crystals in the bottle usually aren't ana issue. Filtering with an absolute filter (.45microns) will also remove solids. For now you can stand the bottles upright for a couple of days prior to drinking allowing anything to settle. Just pour carefully!


----------



## mr_mustafabeast (Nov 4, 2012)

I really appreciate all the help guys. Im going to let it sit for a while and keep on aging.


----------



## Longtrain (Nov 6, 2012)

I've had some pricey Bordeaux's that had a nice pile of what I would call gravel in the bottom, pour carefully or decant, more aesthetic then an issue.


----------



## cpfan (Nov 6, 2012)

Longtrain said:


> I've had some pricey Bordeaux's that had a nice pile of what I would call gravel in the bottom, pour carefully or decant, more aesthetic then an issue.


Gravel is probably "Wine Diamonds". Generally considered a good thing in terms of wine quality.

Steve


----------



## Tom_S (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes, from what I understand, "wine diamonds" are acid crystals which form when tartaric acid falls out of solution in the wine. IIRC it means the wine should be more mellow. I often find them in some of my older red wines. But wine diamonds actually look like tiny clear diamonds, not gravel.


----------



## Longtrain (Nov 6, 2012)

I have seen this sediment before, actually looks like very dark sand. Never in whites, just reds and usually wines that are more then a few years old. Doesn't present a problem IMO. 

Years ago, prior to making wine, at a restaurant, the table next to me ordered an expensive bottle of red wine ~ $125, the waiter decanted it, and after he poured from the decanter, I could see a fair amount of sediment. The table raved about the wine, so I figured that the sediment was not a big problem to the quality and drinkability of the wine.


----------



## tingo (Nov 6, 2012)

Its phenolic material most likely.


----------

